

All dating sites were banned from advertising on yahoo. No more direct sales. - vincentchan
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/mobile-scams/

======
MicahWedemeyer
Guy seems to know a lot about analytics, CTR, and such for someone who only
works 1 hour a week. Just writing that blog post surely took up at least 1/3
of his total work allotment for this week.

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/and-the-money-comes-
rol...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/and-the-money-comes-rolling-
in.html)

~~~
falsestprophet
It is prudent to create a sufficiently interesting image to attract media
attention. The I'm rich and don't give a fuck image seems to play pretty well.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Yeah, I know. It just irritates me how the media eats that shit up and
regurgitates it to young wannabe entrepreneurs who aren't as cynical as me.

